# Some pics. of my 4 lane tomy track



## wideglide (Jan 3, 2009)

Finally got around to show some pics. of my track i finished. I still need to put some turn borders and some lexan around the corners.
Got the table and timing gantry design from hoslotcarracing website.
It's a 4X12 layout with the longest lane just under 50ft.
All the wiring is under the table and is battery powered. 
No plans on landscaping as of now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice & clean and looks pretty fast -- I like it!


----------



## wideglide (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya, it's pretty fast. Super G-plus with silicones run high 3's - low 4's.
Stock patriot 2 with silicone sponge tires run mid 3's - 4 in the middle lanes.
It does have 2 6in. radius turns which can be tricky on the inside lanes.
I didn't want to make it to difficult for my boy who is only 3 1/2.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Nice job all the way around!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very well done wideglide. Crisp amd clean lines and a nice racing layout. 

By the way, the new AutoWorld 4-Gear lineup is very compatible with younger children. The cars are a little larger and with two big neos for downforce, they really stick. The S'cool bus will probably appeal to kids.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Nice clean layout. Very nice!

My 11 year-old hates anything having to do with school this year. The little slacker has finally gotten the teacher I've been warning him about since the first grade. The teacher that gives a damn. He runs XTractions and Tyco 440x2s and T-Jets when I make him.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks good, slick and fast. Nice job on the table too.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm really impresed by your track--clean and looks fun to drive. Good job!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm really amazed at the track. You did a great job..


----------



## wideglide (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments.:thumbsup:
It's my first permanent track that i ever built. I really wanted a 4X16 but didn't have the room for it. 
If you were wondering what's hanging in the background it's alot of hot wheels. I've been collecting them for about 16 yrs. I have approx. 4000.
I grew up racing magna-tractions in the 70's and still have my originals along with some i've collected over the last 10 yrs.
Those are still my favorite cars to run. I should have the turn boders on in the next week or so. Picked up some 1/4" X 1' X 4' rubber for the turn borders today for 17$, now i just need to start cutting strips.
All I need now is some racers in my area to test it out, my 3 1/2 yr. old isn't much competion but we have fun.


----------

